# The Witch Sisters Ratt



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Rodentia Ratt joins her sister this year and she brought a few friends. A large rat will dangle over the cauldron of her sister while Rodentia refers to her spell book. Rats of several sizes will inhabit the scene including on top of her sisters hat. No animals were harmed in the testing of their potions because....they are the potion. Baboon skeleton guy will be holding the book over his head.
Sorry about the nekkid witch pictures but Rodentias robes aren't done yet.
Video will follow when she is decent.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me likey!


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

interesting


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

cool witch
where in sac are you?
i am in el dorado hills


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

interesting indeed!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Rodentia Ratt... ROFL... you like naming stuff like I do heheheh

So I notice her right arm extends... is that for her turning pages on the spellbook?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry to be way off topic.................. but what you got parked back there flared out on deep-dish?

BTW, the witches look great.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> So I notice her right arm extends... is that for her turning pages on the spellbook?


Her pointing finger moves up and down in unison with her head reading the book. The second motor has a jagged cam that makes the other arm jiggle to make the rat look alive. I'll get some video soon.


> Sorry to be way off topic.................. but what you got parked back there flared out on deep-dish?


Datsun 240Z, I am about to get get back into autocrossing (if I don't loose my job...holds breath and crosses fingers)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spider Rider said:


> Her pointing finger moves up and down in unison with her head reading the book. The second motor has a jagged cam that makes the other arm jiggle to make the rat look alive. I'll get some video soon.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Now *THIS* I want to see!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

The witch looks terrific. I even loved the shadows photo alot. That really some project. Look forward to your video.

BTW I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on the job front.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds cool! can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Here I go something else i wont have time to build. Looks great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That will be great company to your witch..
can't wait to see it in motion 
good work


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Me likey x 2.
Haha... was wondering the same thing about the car.
Also sending prayers about the job scene.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I took Rodentia and her sister Verminella out for a test drive today. Tomorrow I start on the spell book that Baboon Dude will be holding up.










If you *double click* on the youtube logo, the video will come up in a new window with the option to watch sharper video. Click on "watch in high quality"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh that is sooo cooooool! Watching the mechanisms is like looking inside a watch at the clockwork..very nice job! I can't stop watcing it...Ok, I'm gonna watch it again.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's just too cool!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that totally rocks! that must have taken all year to make! very impressive!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That's so cool.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet!!!! Nice job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WOW!!! just plain wow! That's engineering. Awesome scene.

It's so cool how you have Rodentia's arm moving so subtly... no really noticeable movement but enough to get the rat to dangle and swing... man your mechanisms are amazing to watch. You put crazy big work into these things.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I am excited to almost be done with this one. Here is an album cover for when they release their greatest hits.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

juat awesome spyder..
love your babboon too.

that would be a cool album cover.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

A shot from tonights set up. The spell book is half done. The little rat on Rodentia's arm is chewing on one of her skellies from the necklace.










A girl and her mom from a costume party next store came by to check out the set up.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WOW!!!!!! What a great witch scene-i love it


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

That is Awesome!!!!!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! I'm totally speechless. I would LOVE to see them in person!

I love those last shots, you take such great pictures!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

That little kid needs a job, dip her in some RIT whitener or douse her in TIDE


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> That little kid needs a job


I used to do a school haunted room (not big enough to be called a haunted house) with 7th and 8th graders. You could not find a more enthusiastic bunch of vampires, zombies and spider bite victims.


----------

